# lanbogini doors



## joe4ver (Feb 4, 2006)

hey guys am hopin to get a 2001 A6 in may and i want to have the lanbog doors put on it does anyone have any idea where to get those and the prices,labor and all that good stuff.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## whostolesilence (Sep 4, 2005)

um- they'll look real bad on a four door
i know it's done all the time, but dont' add to the stupidity please. if you want to mod the doors suicide the rears...


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (whostolesilence)*


----------



## joe4ver (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (alpina5)*

wats is all a dream


----------



## No1HondaHateR (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (joe4ver)*

Lambo doors is very ricey not a big fan...now suicidin the back doors that sounds like a good look


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (No1HondaHateR)*

2nd that....the A6 is a "Luxury Sports Sedan"...not a Civic Sedan.
If you want different, then yeah, I agree..suicide doors.


----------



## whostolesilence (Sep 4, 2005)

for the record though- suiciding the rear would be hell. i've done it on some decidedly not bolt-on applications (where i've had to actualy reshape the metal of the car and the door) but would want no part in doing it on a a6.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (whostolesilence)*

I knew I saw this recently..had to search for it.
It just takes the car in the wrong "direction" IMO http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif :


----------



## Vatoloco (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: (5speed6)*

makes a sexy car look sluty


----------



## No1HondaHateR (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (Vatoloco)*

i think i just threw up in my mouth


----------



## TWINTURBO A6 (Dec 10, 2005)

hahah


----------



## zajac (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (TWINTURBO A6)*

Make sur you get some Chrome wheels with a 3 inch gap and some mirror tint to go with the Lambo doors http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audi403 (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: (zajac)*

*looks at screen and shakes head*


----------



## AtomicProGS9 (Mar 6, 2006)

now that would look sick on the a6 fo sho


----------



## No1HondaHateR (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (AtomicProGS9)*

that ive thoght about but id keep my stock color and my door handle so that they wont see it comin i love the stock look

something about that look is sick to me im dropped no tints baby shade in the window stock radio but i got some bass in my avant 
less=more


----------

